# Network adapter alias IP vs. virtual adapter



## Yvan (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a virtual server with a single network interdace bound to vtnet0. 

A. It has multiple IP addresses bound to the same adapter using aliases.

B. I have the option of using separate network interface devices (i.e. vtnet1, vtnet2, ...) instead of using aliases.

What would be the benefits/pitfalls of each approach. I have always used A in the past, since there is a practical physical limit to the numbers of network adapters in a hardware-based system.

I am not bridging/routing, but I am running several jails, each with one or more IP addresses.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2015)

Do you have multiple internet IP addresses? Those would be better to put as aliases on the existing interface. If you only have one single internet IP address I'd create a cloned lo1 with RFC-1918 addresses. Both situations can be easily used for jails.


----------



## Yvan (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes, I have multiple static IP addresses, and as many network interfaces as I want.


----------



## kpa (Jul 2, 2015)

Go with just one interface with alias addresses on that interface, multiple interfaces connected to the same broadcast domain is trickier to set up right.


----------

